# Learning Cantonese



## sjoh (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any recommendations for places where you can learn Cantonese and/or Mandarin?

Thanks!


----------



## ChineseHk (May 8, 2014)

sjoh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for places where you can learn Cantonese and/or Mandarin?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi 

Kindly check the classified post in The Hong Kong Expats forum:

Chinese Tutor (Mandarin and Cantonese) in Hong Kong or online


or Google : Queemella Pang

Thanks!!!


----------



## littlemiss (May 27, 2014)

Great help - thank you!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

.noodles. said:


> I don't know why my last post was deleted but have a look at the free education provided by the govt in Wan Chai.



Your last post was deleted because as a member with only 4 posts, links are not permitted.


----------



## .noodles. (Oct 4, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Your last post was deleted because as a member with only 4 posts, links are not permitted.


I had 5 posts at the time which allowed me to post a link


----------



## dc984 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wouldn't expect to pay more than $200 hkd per hour for 1-on-1 lessons!


----------



## cubewalker (Jul 10, 2014)

Joining a meet up group to learn Mandarin / Cantonese may be a great and fun way to start.


----------

